# Drum Sander



## tim (Jun 16, 2014)

Im Looking for a good Drum Sander to make inlays for my boxcalls...300-500$ range...any ideas??


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

Good luck finding anything in that price range. I spent $2000 to get my Performax 37" double drum off craigslist and considered it a heck of a buy. For $500 you got to find someone desperate I think.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like you would not need something very large for calls? Check on the Grizzly-10 and 12" Quick look on EBAY shows them new at $500 and less.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

I should've done some research I didn't know they were that cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2014)

If you don't need one right away, Craigslist is a great place to look. I picked up a barely used Performax 16-32 with infeed-outfeed tables, mobile base and 4 extra sanding strips for $400! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 14, 2014)

I just read up on that 12" grizzly. I too am looking for a drum sander and was excited about a $600 price tag. Nearly every review points to that thing being a POS that causes more problems and time loss than it's worth. Sigh... Guess I'll keep dumping my pocket change in the jar until I can get something worthwhile.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Aurora North said:


> Sigh... Guess I'll keep dumping my pocket change in the jar until I can get something worthwhile.



Yusuke that is definitely the route to take with tools. Some people like the taste of catfish but I hate it. They taste like scat because they are bottom feeders that eat scat of the other more active topwater fish. Buying tools is usually the same thing. You don't have to buy the most expensive fish but you should usually try to avoid the cheapest. You buy catfish, you get catfish.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 14, 2014)

I was just surfing and found an Accura 36" double drum sander listed on ebay. Starting at $1200 BIN at $1675 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Yusuke make a list of what you want and prioritize it. Then start to compare buys over a period of time. Don't get in a hurry. Once-in-a-lifetime deals come around all the time you just need to have the artillery (money) set aside to get them. By saving, you have the right approach.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

I like fried cat fish, hush puppies, coleslaw and a cold draft (maybe 2)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2014)

> I like fried cat fish, hush puppies, coleslaw and a cold draft (maybe 2)



Me too, or three or four. My mates in St Louis who caught catfish would put them in a big horse watering tank and feed them corn for a few days. Took away the muddy taste and made the meat sweeter. O'course you need to have a little patience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 14, 2014)

I admit I have eaten those invasive, monster carp. White meat, and I guess even bottom feeders don't taste too bad when you tinfoil them with butter and lemon slices in a bed of coals. But no bottom feeder tools, no, never bottom feeder tools... NEVER!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 17, 2014)

You also can keep an eye on local auction sites for auctions at various companies that have woodworking machinery. Most of the sites here in S. Fla. have a lot of pictures of the machinery so you don't have to attend each one in person.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2014)

Instead of using Craiglist when you search for those catfish eeerrr tools - use www.searchtempest.com. It'll search all the site within your specified area and list them for you.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just went to searchtempest and my security software detected a trojan.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2014)

hmm I use it everyday and just a minute ago with no problems


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 18, 2014)

Hang him by his thumbs!!!


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 10, 2014)

To bad you are not closer, I have a Delta 31-25o that I purchased from a fellow woodturner, but I didn't use it enough to make it worth the space it takes up. At some point I'm going to shot some photo's and put it up for sale locally for $400.


----------



## jaustin (Dec 16, 2014)

If you do and would consider shipping let me know and I might be interested in it.


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 16, 2014)

If I don't sell it locally I will check into what the costs would be to ship it.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 16, 2014)

Mmm I like a good blue cat deep fried with some tater tots! The ones down here aren't muddy at all!


----------

